# Looking for ideas for scallops



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

1/2 pound is only one serving - so treat it as a "snack" or side dish.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Wrap with slice of thin bacon, season with salt and pepper and either grill or broil them. Serve with your choice of rice.
I have par fried the bacon first, but if its very thin it will get a little crispy around the edges.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a wonderful Chinese Shrimp and Scallop dish. I don't know if you have shrimp. I'll find it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I do also have shrimp so interested.

Thanks to all.
Bud


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Scallops are great in fried rice ,i like brown rice for the nutty flavor. Also crabmeat, lobster and shrimp in the fried rice. Fried rice is very versatile.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't find it. It's in one of Martin Yan's cookbooks. If I remember it was a Lobster Cantonese type of sauce ( eggs whites whipped into a sauce flavored with black bean sauce) and sauteed shrimp and scallops. I need to buy his cookbooks that I lost.
I did find a bird's nest (fried julienned potatoes) with shrimp and scallops dish. He says that potatoes were rare in China. If you're interested. You said rice.


----------



## Herring Impaired (Nov 20, 2020)

Scallops are great just saute'd in butter and garlic, and then add some cooked linguine or spaghetti noodles... Quick and easy...


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I also use a lot of peanut oil to fry different foods. Salmon and other fish and seafood. Something different. I may try smoking some scallops as i smoke a lot of steak ,pork and chicken.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found a type of scallop au gratin in the Joy of Cooking, once I could get my huge sleeping cat off.😊

Coquilles St. Jacques.

It consists of bread crumbs, Parmesan, butter, parsley, thyme, shallots, garlic cloves, small mushrooms, dry white wine, heavy cream, & lemon juice. I can type the recipe out if you're interested. You could substitute onions for shallots.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a joy of cooking book, I'll dust it off and take a look TU
Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Last time I had scallops in a nice restaurant was in Cleveland. They looked broiled and were in the middle of a plate of Alfredo noodles.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

J. V. said:


> Wrap with slice of thin bacon, season with salt and pepper and either grill or broil them. Serve with your choice of rice.
> I have par fried the bacon first, but if its very thin it will get a little crispy around the edges.


I wrap with bacon held in place with a toothpick, season and put them on the smoker. Great finger food!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, I went with sauteed in lots of butter with garlic and onions and a variety of seasoning. Poured that over a large serving of Dutchman noodles with more butter and a dash more seasoning. Good but I'm now burping garlic but will live.

My scallops were too small to consider wrapping, I don't do scallops often. These were on sale for $10 a pound but next time I will go for the larger ones.

And John, you were right, that half pound was a snack portion, thus all of the noodles to fill me up.

Thanks all, I enjoyed them and needed to get them cooked or In a few days would have tossed them. 

Bud


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I like to pan sear them in chili oil (hard to find in Wal-mart grocery) with just a dash of cayenne pepper. Served with a little raspberry jalapeño jelly as sauce.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Our go to hors d'oeuvre while growing up, whenever BBQing was Rumaki which are chicken livers with a water chestnut inside, wrapped in bacon and doused with soy sauce, held with a toothpick, then BBQed. Yum.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

XSleeper said:


> I like to pan sear them in chili oil (hard to find in Wal-mart grocery) with just a dash of cayenne pepper. Served with a little raspberry jalapeño jelly as sauce.


You can make your own chili oil.
Take 1/2 cup of red pepper flakes and 1 cup good peanut oil and put both in a sauce pan on medium heat. Just as soon as the oil is very hot (not to hot) turn off the stove and allow the chili oil to cool.
This stuff lasts a very long time. I keep all my special oils in colored wine bottles with liquor dispensing tips on them.

You must really like super hot food. This chili oil I make is hot and I could never add any more heat when using it.
Its so hot when you use it, your eyes will sometimes burn.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> I have a joy of cooking book, I'll dust it off and take a look TU
> Bud


The Joy of Cooking is, I think an excellent cookbook for most anything and the first cookbook I ever bought. Now I have a facsimile copy of the original from the Depression, through the latest revision. 4 copies altogether I think. Each is different with newer stuff in it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

New & old, plus articles on basic cooking, like measuring, etc., to outfitting a kitchen.
If I remember correctly, the nephew took over the reins & added more International cuisine.


----------

